# Recommendations for three weeks in the Middle East



## jhpeterson (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm heading off to the Middle East (Egypt, Jordan and Israel) for three weeks, partly as vacation, but likely ninety percent for work (mostly editorial print clients). 
While I'll spend most of my time traveling independently, there will be days when I'm with a group, so I'll need to keep what I carry to a manageable size and weight. The vast majority of what I'll be shooting will be outdoors, from dawn until after dusk.
My plan is to take three cameras (1DX and 1DS bodies, or perhaps a 7D as backup), four lenses, the 16-35 (II), 24-105, 70-200/2.8 (II), the 300/2.8, along with a 1.4 teleconverter. I'll carry this in a large backpack which I'll wear nearly all the time. In it I'll have my CF cards, a cable release, table tripod, perhaps an extra battery, as well as two or three spare UV filters.
Instead of a full-size tripod, I plan on taking a monopod (besides, it will likely serve as a hiking stick on the rough terrain I'll encounter). A laptop, two external hard drives, chargers and power cords will be carried separately. 
I'll likely work wearing two bodies around my neck, typically one with the wide zoom, the other having the long, although I'm sure at times the 300 (without or with the 1.4 x) will be the lens of choice. I'm thinking the 24-105 will be the least used. I'm not much of a normal lens user, and I'm only carrying this to fill a gap.
Now, I'm wondering what I might be missing. I don't have any glass faster than f:2.8, but figure that, between the high ISO capability of the 1DX, my table and mono pods, as well as IS, I'll be fine for most anything I should encounter. And, other than the one on the 7D, I don't plan on taking a flash (and may not even use that). But, I am considering a folding reflector if I can fit it in the pack.
I'm fit and a pretty fair hiker, so carrying the 35 or so pounds won't be the issue nearly as much as space and convenience. What would be your suggestions I add or ditch?


----------



## JEAraman (Dec 9, 2012)

machine gun and bullet-proof vest ?


----------



## eddiemrg (Dec 9, 2012)

yep... sometimes the topics here are curious (just not to say "funny")
It sounds like "gonna catch'em all"!


----------



## sootzzs (Dec 9, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> machine gun and bullet-proof vest ?



I am from Israel and trust me most of the times it is safer here than in the streets of most major cities on the world. Right now it is, at least. Jordan also considered quite safe right now. Egypt...well you see the news, a bit less stable and predictable.

Anyhow, if you tell me what parts and places in Israel you plan to visit, I could maybe help you more. From my very unprofessional point of view you seem to be more than ready (though flash and/or fast lens could always find their uses in the dark narrow streets of Old Jerusalem or inside some ancient temple).


----------



## Haydn1971 (Dec 9, 2012)

Given your current kit I'd be tempted with a f1.4 24/35mm prime for inside places with poor light (churches) and perhaps the 8-15mm for really tight spots in the streets of historic towns


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 9, 2012)

For a trip like this, I think 3 bodies is overkill and not worth the extra weight.

I might even be tempted to leave the 16-35 at home and just take the other 3. Only you know what you will be shooting, but do you really need the 300/2.8 to carry as well? You already have the 70-200/2.8 ii and a 1.4x tc.

I travel a lot and it is always a worry what to leave behind because "what if" but travel such as that is all about compromise. 

I personally would take two bodies and either 16/35 or 24-105 AND either 70-200/2.8 or 300/2.8.

That way as well you will never need to change a lens in the field.

Which lens you take depends on what you are shooting.

Sounds like a great trip. Enjoy.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 9, 2012)

Instead of the 24-105, which you say you're unlikely to use, a 50mm f1.4 would fill the gap between the wide-angle and telephoto zooms and give you more low light capability, if it was needed.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Dec 9, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> machine gun and bullet-proof vest ?



If he takes a GPS to keep him out of area A, he has a greater risk of being stabbed during an argument over parking space than getting hurt in a terrorist act.

It's winter in Israel, so some protection against the occasional rain shower might be called for.


----------



## wockawocka (Dec 9, 2012)

Puns intended:

The body count is fine, as long as the 7D is used as a decoy back at the base only to be used if the other two bodies are taken out.

A 300 2.8 with Tele is going to suck. You might as well take the 100-400L, lighter, more versatile. It's not like these places lack sunlight.

I'd try to trade the 1DS for a 5D3 just to reduce the weight, but that's me. I'd also change the 70-200 for an F4 version.

Make those changes and you've saved 4-5 kilos.


----------



## sanj (Dec 9, 2012)

I have travelled right through Israel and Palestine several times. It is super peaceful and safe.

Why would you want more than one body is something I do not understand. I understand two bodies when shooting wildlife or sports but not for travel. My opinion entirely... 

Monopod is no replacement for a tripod. Akka has lovely sunsets and tripod would help lots. 

Jerusalem market, one of the best places for photography, is generally so crowded that anything longer than 200mm not productive. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 9, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> A 300 2.8 with Tele is going to suck. You might as well take the 100-400L, lighter, more versatile. It's not like these places lack sunlight.


No offense, but I think the 100-400 would literally suck!  I'll be in desert regions where that push-pull zoom and lack of weather sealing will draw in a lot of dust!

And, to the rest of you, thanks for some great suggestions. You've gotten me to rethink what I need to bring. I mentioned the particular equipment because it's what I already own. While I could buy, rent or borrow other gear, I'd want to make sure the cost outweighs the benefits. And, as I'm most familiar with it, I tend to see things a certain way.
I don't think there's any way I can work without two bodies, generally one wide, the other long. I'd worry more about the risk of losing or damaging gear if I was continually changing lenses, as well as dealing with the near-constant dust. Sure the 300 is large and somewhat heavy, but it has been the one lens to count on to give me those killer shots. But, I don't have a problem trekking about all day with this. That is so long as I keep moving, although I might get rather unpleasant standing in long tourist lines.
Wish I could take a tripod, but I don't see how I can fit it in, especially when I'll be in some situations where I'll have to carry everything with me, with no trips back to the car or bus. And, yes, a 1.4 lens would be so nice. Since I'm not so "normal", it woul be a tough choice between the 24 and 35. 

To sootzzs, thanks for your most helpful offer. I'll try to get back to you in the next day with my itinerary. If not, please remind me.


----------



## candyman (Dec 9, 2012)

When I go to Israel I take my 7D w BG and 70-300mm L mounted AND my 5D MK III with 24-105
In my bag 50 f/1.4
this together is a perfect combo

On my list 16-35mm MK II (or whenever it comes 14-24mm f/2.8


----------



## Standard (Dec 9, 2012)

Personally I think you have one too many DSLR bodies. For me asides from the pro 1D-X and perhaps another body, I would go with a more discreet rangefinder style camera such as a Leica Leica X1/X2 or Fujifilm X-Pro 1. Don't know what you'll be shooting specifically for assignments, but if it's more journalistic then adding this would be my choice. I would also bring a prime – any in the range of the 24mm, 35mm, or 50mm for night/dark shooting. Flash attract too much attention and I much prefer the natural/existing light. Make for a more honest, documentary-style look.


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 9, 2012)

Standard, I agree about the flash, since I learned most of my skills from a bunch of existing light enthusiasts. And, given today's technology (the 1DX is awesome), I don't think I'll have any trouble with anything up to about ISO 6400.
I haven't yet heard any comments yet about my carrying along a small reflector. If I can fit it in my bag, I probably will, as it can make light a little more available.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 9, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> Standard, I agree about the flash, since I learned most of my skills from a bunch of existing light enthusiasts. And, given today's technology (the 1DX is awesome), I don't think I'll have any trouble with anything up to about ISO 6400.
> I haven't yet heard any comments yet about my carrying along a small reflector. If I can fit it in my bag, I probably will, as it can make light a little more available.



I was actually pondering why you would bring it. It is for portraits,and if not, and you are trying to light up dark places in hard contrasts it will be too small, hence a fill flash would be better (if you did bring a flash, you already have a trigger in the 7D to get it off camera). I would like you drop the flash AND reflector. I would go for a prime; anything from 35 1.4, 50 1.4, or a 85 (your pick). I don't understand why you would bring the 1 Ds III? which will not give you anything besides what you already got. The one thing that is understandable, but I would seriously consider if I were you, would be to bring a lightweight carbon tripod. For instance (my location knowledge is limited, having not been there myself, thus only guided by photos and film/tv) if you are going to Egypt and you travel to the desert you have a unique opportunity for sunset shots (you might be able to use your backpack as a steady unit..?) I agree with one of the others here that a monopod is not replacing anything here (except as you mention a walking stick).

G.


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 9, 2012)

How I see it is that everything I take needs to either fit in or hang from the bag, or around my neck. That probably rules out a full-size tripod. On past trips, I've carried a smaller one around, which seemed too much a compromise, taking up much-needed space in my pack and still too small for eye-level shots.
The 1DS III is my workhorse, I've put a lot of miles on them over the last four, nearly five, years. In most all situations, the results are equal to the 1DX. It's the 7D that I would likely leave behind for a second 1DS.
I'd like to think I'll find uses for the reflector, even if it will only add a touch of light to a small space, say, five to ten feet away. It does fit in my bag, so long as I don't carry the laptop with me.
One more thing I plan to take is a hand-held light meter. I know it seems redundant in this day of more sophisticated technology, but I've found it most valuable in getting that shot in a confusing mix of light, especially if I use my 7D for flash.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 9, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> How I see it is that everything I take needs to either fit in or hang from the bag, or around my neck. That probably rules out a full-size tripod. On past trips, I've carried a smaller one around, which seemed too much a compromise, taking up much-needed space in my pack and still too small for eye-level shots.
> The 1DS III is my workhorse, I've put a lot of miles on them over the last four, nearly five, years. In most all situations, the results are equal to the 1DX. It's the 7D that I would likely leave behind for a second 1DS.
> I'd like to think I'll find uses for the reflector, even if it will only add a touch of light to a small space, say, five to ten feet away. It does fit in my bag, so long as I don't carry the laptop with me.
> One more thing I plan to take is a hand-held light meter. I know it seems redundant in this day of more sophisticated technology, but I've found it most valuable in getting that shot in a confusing mix of light, especially if I use my 7D for flash.



Looking forward to see some shots when you get back if you put them up


----------



## PaulTopol (Dec 9, 2012)

You left off the Elinchrom Ranger Lights.
Seriously:
I spent 10 weeks in Israel at the beginning of the year. I shot weddings and normal touristy landscapes, markets, etc. Blown some up to A1 size.
I took
1Dmk2, 17-40, 24-70, 28-135(cheapo), 70-200, 50ml 1.4, 100-400(hardly used), 1.4extender(didn't use), 580exii flash(used in shuks...markets), tripod (must have for those awesome night shots of old buildings..Gitzo 2451 carbon, spare battery, lots of cards, laptop, external drive.

GREAT place to visit. In the same day you can be swimming in the sea in Eilat and shivering in the snow on mount Hermon.
Look out for wines grown in the Golan hills and others grown in the desert along the Egyptian border with tanks in sight.
Visit Mitzpeh Ramon (large crater) in the Negev. 
Drive along route 60 and see vegetables grown hydroponically under plastic sheets. The best vegetables ever.
Enjoy the night life in Jerusalem...yes..look for it.
Wander thru the old city at night...tripod or high iso.

Halva, Olives, salads from the shuk....all the best.
don't overpack, you only have to drag it around.

Paul


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 10, 2012)

I have reread your thread and subsequent posts and still cannot believe how much stuff you are planning on taking.

I do a lot of trips - media trips as well as individual - and do not think I have ever seen someone take as much gear as you are suggesting, and I have been doing this for a very, very long time. Many journos get away with one body, though granted, I and others, will carry two.

May I suggest, that you pack all the stuff you are planning on taking into your back pack and go hiking for a few days wherever you live. The difference between two and three bodies, and two and four lenses can really make a massive difference.

When I first started I wanted to pack everything and the kitchen sink, but you quickly learn that it is important to make sacrifices and wiser choices with regards to the kit you are taking.

Plus, unless you live in the Middle East you will have to get there by air. How are you going to pack all this? Many airlines might not let you on with so much carry on weight in a back pack.


----------



## sootzzs (Dec 10, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> To sootzzs, thanks for your most helpful offer. I'll try to get back to you in the next day with my itinerary. If not, please remind me.



No problem. Though the the only real advice I could give is just describing the places you are going to visit and let you decide yourself what is the most appropriate equipment for best picture. I'm just a newbie in this game of photography, you're probably not. 
I do agree with others that a tripod could serve you well (can you imagine shooting the Pyramids at sunset or dawn) and so is a wide fast prime in the temples and streets of ancient Jerusalem (35 or 24?? don't know, I would have the wider one I guess). 

Israel, Jordan and Egypt are sunny most of the year (the north of Israel is a bit more prone to rain from December till April, but usually there could be weeks without rain. Water shortage is a big problem). Mr. Topol gave you some great advice about places worth visiting in Israel. I am from Haifa (north of Israel). 
If you have other questions about the surroundings you're going to visit, please feel free to ask.

Roman.


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 11, 2012)

Paul and Expat, I thank you for your concerns about the weight. But, I've been working out the past few weeks  and the effort is starting to pay off.
I guess most would think I'm overdoing it with all I'm taking, but this is a very typical set-up for me. As I said, it probably weighs no more than 35 pounds, and it 's not unusual for me to take this much on a hike for several hours, or cycling thirty, forty, fifty or more miles.
I'd love to pare this down some more, but I certainly can't see doing without both a 1DX and a 1DS. I've come not to trust anything else. And, I still feel the need of a third as back-up, though I MIGHT concede a 7D over a second 1DS. I'm very happy with my lens choices, and it will take a stronger man than I to pry that 300 from me. If I could squeeze in one more piece of glass, the suggestion of something fast sounds most appealing.
Surprisingly, all this concern about weight and many of you recommend a tripod. I take one, too, except I just don't know where I'd carry it. I can live without a flash, and, if I take the 7D, I'd have one built in, which would work in a pinch. It seems not many care for my taking a monopod, but I've captured many a shot with my 300 at shutter speeds of 1/60 and even 1/30. The table tripod appears to be a no-brainer, as it takes up little space and weighs even less.
I often flown with this pack and it's seldom been a big deal. All-up my kit AND me check in at 220 pounds, an even 100 kg. Far more a problem on these flights for me (at 6'3) is insufficient legroom.


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 11, 2012)

Roman (sootzzs), I promised you my itinerary.
It appears I'll be in Israel for a total of seven, almost eight, days. I know I'll only get a small taste of your country, but hopefully I'll see enough to leave with many fond memories.
Arriving from Jordan, I cross the river and head to Tel Aviv, where I spend the first night. The next morning, I follow the Mediterranean coast north to Caesarea, where I'll see the Amphitheatre and Aqueduct. From there, I travel to Megiddo, on to Nazareth, then staying two evenings along the Sea of Galilee. I visit Dan and Capernaum, as well as a kibbutz (also in the north), then a day cruise on Galilee. I spend a day following the Jordan River down to the Dead Sea. A night there, before visiting Masada, then take in Qumran Caves. The next four days will be based in Jerusalem.
I don't know much time, if at all, I'll be in Haifa. One of the things I would most like to see would be sailing, especially small boat racing, on the Mediterranean.


----------



## eml58 (Dec 11, 2012)

I tend to agree with an earlier post, dump all the Camera gear so you can run faster, ensure you have good Health & accident cover, get you Will up to date &, oh yea, a good Glock may come in handy.


----------



## sootzzs (Dec 11, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> Roman (sootzzs), I promised you my itinerary.
> It appears I'll be in Israel for a total of seven, almost eight, days. I know I'll only get a small taste of your country, but hopefully I'll see enough to leave with many fond memories.
> Arriving from Jordan, I cross the river and head to Tel Aviv, where I spend the first night. The next morning, I follow the Mediterranean coast north to Caesarea, where I'll see the Amphitheatre and Aqueduct. From there, I travel to Megiddo, on to Nazareth, then staying two evenings along the Sea of Galilee. I visit Dan and Capernaum, as well as a kibbutz (also in the north), then a day cruise on Galilee. I spend a day following the Jordan River down to the Dead Sea. A night there, before visiting Masada, then take in Qumran Caves. The next four days will be based in Jerusalem.
> I don't know much time, if at all, I'll be in Haifa. One of the things I would most like to see would be sailing, especially small boat racing, on the Mediterranean.


 
OK. I'll be short as it get late here and I'm a bit tired. If you need more info on particular places please feel free to ask.

First of all: Please ignore people suggesting you Glocks, Bazookas or pocket Shermans with you. It is quiet and safe here (right now at least  ). 

Tel Aviv: THE busiest, 24/7 city of Israel. Night life, nice beach and promenade. You should visit Jaffa if you'll have time. It has some ancient architecture and good restaurants. It is 5 min by cab from the hotels on the beach. 

Caesaria: Beautiful ancient Roman city there. Quite conserved if I remeber correctly. Hadn't been there in long time unfortunatelly, so can't help you to much. I guess wide angle is must there. It can also get quite dusty (or sandy) there if it is windy, so keep your equipment safe. Ofcourse there is always salty sea spray in he air near the water. I guess you could take some great sunset shots there. 

Megido is an ancient barrow 5 minutes from the city I lived most of my life (Afula). Nothing to spectacular to see, but very interesting history. It is the Armageddon though  (Mountain of Megido in hebrew), as unspectacullar as it may seem at first. 

Nazareth: A bit simillar to Old Jerusalem, just less crazy. Nice marketplace (don't let them rip you off, argue to the lowest price you believe is fair. It is accustomed there). 

Sea of Galilee: Not sure what you have to do there for two days (maybe just relaxing). You could get to Golan Heights and do some very nice day trekk in Yehudia reserve or go and shoot Vultures in Gamla reserve (been there last week, realy nice place).

Dead Sea and Massada are faulous places for some desert fotography. Most people come to Massada before sunrise and then take picture at the dawn towards the Dead sea. Caution: The water of the Dead sea is extremely saturated with salt. I would be very careful even with your 1DX. Though you could make nice closeups of the salt crystals. 

Qumran: I am ashamed to tell that I've never been there (yet) . So you will tell me how it was. 

Jerusalem: Well, The Holy city. The temples and markets tend to be dark inside (lit mostly by candle light, temples that is) so fast and wide lens could be really great. Take care of your equipment there. It could get really crowded on those narrow streets. 

Not sure about boat racing. Never heard about it in Israel. Maybe in Tel Aviv or Caesaria marinas.

Hmm...Can't think of anything else right now. Maybe if you'll end eventually in Haifa (we have sea, prehistoric man cave, extreamely beautiful Bahai Temple and gardens and bunch of other things  ), you could talk to me and I'll show you around (for a free photography lesson that is ). 

That's it. Feel free to ask more, and I hope you'll enjoy your trip. 

Roman.


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 12, 2012)

sootzzs said:


> OK. I'll be short as it get late here and I'm a bit tired. If you need more info on particular places please feel free to ask.
> 
> First of all: Please ignore people suggesting you Glocks, Bazookas or pocket Shermans with you. It is quiet and safe here (right now at least  ).
> 
> ...



Roman, thanks so much for your helpful insights. If I ever get to Haifa, I'll see you get that photo lesson.
Shalom.


----------



## sootzzs (Dec 13, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> Roman, thanks so much for your helpful insights. If I ever get to Haifa, I'll see you get that photo lesson.
> Shalom.



No problem. Hope I helped a bit.
Have a nice trip...and share photos of course!
Shalom.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 13, 2012)

5D3

A Sealed 24-70 2.8.
A Sealed 70-200 2.8.
A Sealed 50mm Prime.
Two Sealed Flashes.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Dec 16, 2012)

PaulTopol said:


> I took
> 1Dmk2, 17-40, 24-70, 28-135(cheapo), 70-200, 50ml 1.4, 100-400(hardly used), 1.4extender(didn't use), 580exii flash(used in shuks...markets), tripod (must have for those awesome night shots of old buildings..Gitzo 2451 carbon, spare battery, lots of cards, laptop, external drive.



If you go to the markets, take filters and/or lens cleaning kit.

I went to "shuk hacarmel" in Tel-Aviv with a friend to shoot a video, and there were 2-3 people in the market who didn't want to be shoot and just pushed (assertively, not brutally) the lens away with their hands, leaving finger prints on the front element.


----------



## gasherbrum (Dec 16, 2012)

My recommendations are two 5dmk3, the 16-35, the 50 1.5 and the beautiful but old 80-200/2.8. I wish canon made an 80-200 mk2. The newer 70-200 sucks in comparison.


----------



## gasherbrum (Dec 16, 2012)

... a 50 1.4 of course...


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 16, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 5D3
> 
> A Sealed 24-70 2.8.
> A Sealed 70-200 2.8.
> ...


Fortunately, all my lenses (16-35, 24-105, 70-200 and 300) have the weather seals, as well as the fact I'll be shooting on 1DS and 1DX bodies.


Ellen Schmidtee said:


> PaulTopol said:
> 
> 
> > I took
> ...


I'm also bring along a few extra filters along for just such situations. 
But, pushed "assertively"? While I try being very conscious about not shooting where I'm unwanted, I've also done a few stints as a news photojournalist, so I've learned to make my way through crowds and don't get pushed around easily.


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 27, 2012)

sootzzs said:


> No problem. Hope I helped a bit.
> Have a nice trip...and share photos of course!
> Shalom.


Roman, I'm staying right on the Mediterranean this evening, off to Caesarea and Megiddo in the morning. Here for another week, though probably won't get to Haifa. But, if you insist on that photo lesson....
And, yes, I'm actually still walking around with just about all the gear I had planned to take. In fact, the other morning before dawn I hiked up Mt. Sinai with the full pack (two bodies and the four lenses, about 35 pounds) to catch the sunrise. Got a little more than what I bargained for when I ran into light snow about halfway up. Fortunately, no real accumulation and it made for some awesome photos when the clouds cleared out at first light.


----------



## jhpeterson (Jan 14, 2013)

Wanted to say I made it back last week from three great weeks traveling through the Middle East. Thanks, everyone, for all your suggestions. 
I wound up taking nearly 9000 photos, and, yes, I really carried my full pack with me almost all the time. About the only time I didn't was in the tight confines of tunnels under some of the pyramids, though even there I carried two bodies with zooms, one wide and one long.
I'll admit, a few times I ached at the end of the day, but I'm not sure I would have done it any differently. I wound up using just about every piece of gear I'd brought along, the only exception being the 7D I'd carried as backup in case one my bodies failed. 
By the way, that 1DX totally rocks; it's just amazing the quality of images I was able to get in almost no light. 

I'm still recovering from jet lag, but I'll post pictures in the coming days.


----------



## sootzzs (Jan 17, 2013)

jhpeterson said:


> Wanted to say I made it back last week from three great weeks traveling through the Middle East. Thanks, everyone, for all your suggestions.
> I wound up taking nearly 9000 photos, and, yes, I really carried my full pack with me almost all the time. About the only time I didn't was in the tight confines of tunnels under some of the pyramids, though even there I carried two bodies with zooms, one wide and one long.
> I'll admit, a few times I ached at the end of the day, but I'm not sure I would have done it any differently. I wound up using just about every piece of gear I'd brought along, the only exception being the 7D I'd carried as backup in case one my bodies failed.
> By the way, that 1DX totally rocks; it's just amazing the quality of images I was able to get in almost no light.
> ...



Good to hear you've had fun and listened to yourself eventually. I've sent you a PM. Would be glad to hear from you.


----------

